# Facebook Page for the Dasher Owners Group (DOG)



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

There is now a facebook page up for the Dasher Owners Group (DOG)!









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dasher-Owners-Group/157159510991736

This is an open invitation to anyone (owner or enthusiast) on Facebook with an interest in the B1/B2/BX chassis 
 
Come "Like" us and feel free to upload a photo of your car


----------

